# Springfield Missouri Area



## Coletrain (Nov 29, 2015)

Just moved to Springfield and looking for tracks that are open in the winter. I have never raced competitively but I have collected all types of RCs and I would like to get into local racing. What tracks and classes are the most popular in the Springfield Mo area?


----------



## Coletrain (Nov 29, 2015)

After doing some research on the internet it seems there aren't any tracks in the Springfield area that are still in business. I'll be stopping by the local RC shops when I get back in town to hopefully get some local info.


----------



## fasthocars (Jan 24, 2006)

springfield MO hobby shops are generally a poor source for RC racing information in that town or surrounding area, because many times tracks are run privately, not listed in phone books, and can remain hidden even using internet searches

there is a indoor RC track 20 miles from springfield mo, they never got their website up and use facebook

https://www.facebook.com/polkcoRC/timeline?ref=page_internal

polk county rc raceway

http://www.rcnews.net/2015/08/21/pcrc-grand-opening-carpet-110-offroad-race/

a post on another forum site, which i won't link, may cause issues?


The Polk County R/C Raceway was founded in June 2015. We are a professionally, family-friendly, R/C track. We will soon offer a carpet off-road and on-road track at our location. We are currently looking at putting an indoor rock crawler course in as well. We are under construction so please bear with us while we get things up and running.

Classes
For off-road classes we run anything that is 1/10th scale electric. We normally have classes of 2wd Short course, 2wd Buggy Mod, 2wd Buggy 17.5, 4wd Buggy, 4wd Short course, Sportsman, and Novice. But, we will make a class as long as we have 3.

For on-road classes we will run anything that has at least 3 to make a class. We normally have 1/12th scale pan car, 17.5 Rubber Touring car, Mod Foam Touring car, VTA.

Payment Options
1. Monthly Fee of $100 and you can race, practice, and use the facility for the whole month during business hours for a low monthly fee!
2. Pay as you go. You would pay each race or practice day that you participated. Our current pricing options are as follows:

Race Pricing
First Class - $15
Second Class - $10
Each additional class - $5
Family Pass - $35 (This includes as much racing as you can handle for 1 adult and the children under 18 of the adult)
-Children under 18 with an adult racer are priced as an additional class.

Schedule
Monday - Closed
Tuesday - Off-road Racing @ 6:30 PM (Doors Open @ 5:00 PM)
Wednesday - TBD
Thursday - TBD
Friday - TBD
Saturday - On-road racing @ 11:00 AM (Doors open @ 9:00 AM) & Off-road racing to follow @ roughly 4:00 PM
Sunday - Closed

The reason the schedule is mainly TBD is because we are going to have a practice night, a novice night, and possibly an additional night for on-road.

We will soon be offering a Novice Night! Which is a night for beginners to R/C or people that want to know more about it to come out ask questions, race with other beginners and learn from some local veterans! More information to come!

We are having a Soft opening Saturday, June 20. Doors open @ 9:00 AM, Racing starts @ 11:00 AM. This will be a soft opening race to iron all the bugs out of our system and make sure everything is running smoothly. We are running off-road only. We are running off-road in the morning instead of the usual afternoon time due to the wedding of Robert Savage and Diane Mulkey! I would like to give them our congratulations! Also prices for this race will be reduced. First class will be $10. With each additional class being $5. We will only be running 2 heats and a main due to the wedding. We would love to see you out there for our first race!
I haven't had enough posts to post the URL but, you can find it on our Facebook page! Please like and follow our page on Facebook for updates and information as we obtain it!

We also plan on having a Grand Opening Trophy Race once we have the on-road track built and ready to go. So be looking out for that in a month or so! Come out and check out our facility!
__________________
Polk County R/C Raceway - 3450 S. Springfield, Bolivar, Missouri 65613 - www.facebook.com/polkcoRC
Founded in June 2015, we offer a professional on-road and off-road indoor carpet track. Contact us on Facebook for any information!


----------

